# Orals that kill appetite



## Sully (Feb 3, 2016)

With spring approaching in the next few months, I figure a lot of guys are going to to start planning their next cutting cycle. It's always tough getting those calories in check after you've spent the winter on an extended bulk cycle, eating everything you can get your hands on. 

Which orals work to suppress appetite for you? I know that Anadrol is a common culprit for many guys. Which others have you had kill your appetite? 

Also, what legal substances help to keep your appetite in check? Bonus points if it's caffeine/stimulant free.


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 3, 2016)

No orals  besides adrol, but as for legal I'd have to say apidren.


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 3, 2016)

But it has caffeine


----------



## GreenTLB6 (Feb 3, 2016)

Androl crushed appetite.


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 3, 2016)

Same for me, kills my appetite but I gain a lot of weight (water)


----------



## squatster (Feb 3, 2016)

Most oral's kill my appetite 
The one that really keeps my appetite in check is clomids - I my self get a real high fever and throw up  all over the place


----------



## GreenTLB6 (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't have an issue with any oral except anadrol and Superdrol. Both appetite killers for me


----------



## Sully (Feb 4, 2016)

squatster said:


> Most oral's kill my appetite
> The one that really keeps my appetite in check is clomids - I my self get a real high fever and throw up  all over the place



From Clomid? Like what u would use during PCT? Never heard that from anyone before. Odd.


----------



## squatster (Feb 4, 2016)

They get me sick every time
After I puke the fever goes away and I'm good to go


----------



## nosnmiveins (Feb 4, 2016)

Like green said, anadrol and superdrol kill my appetite as well. Just about any and all thermo out there is going to have caffeine and/or other stims


----------



## Sully (Feb 4, 2016)

I probably should have asked this question in the original post. 

Has anyone used an oral that killed their appetite during a cut strictly for the purpose of helping with appetite control?


----------



## monstar845935 (Feb 4, 2016)

Nope, sorry can't be of any help there, I'm pretty much sick of eating by the end of a bulk so I don't really want to eat anything by the time I'm cutting.


----------



## GottaGain (Feb 4, 2016)

Var comes to mind, but there are probably better ways to reduce your appetite. I've never looked into it as I'm typically the opposite trying to increase appetite.


----------



## GreenTLB6 (Feb 4, 2016)

You can use anadrol during a cut do drop your appetite a bit. As long as diet is in check it doesn't really make me hold anymore water so no need to worry there. And if your cutting then bodyfat is going down which in turn makes water retention goes down. Just be prepared for the scale to go up possibly from intramuscular water retention...which is a good thing while dieting and will help you stay stronger. Wouldn't run it any long that 6 wks at the very most.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 4, 2016)

I think it could vary from person to person. I can eat everything in site while on ANADROL and DBOL. I have never had one that I could say curbed my appetite.


----------



## psych (Feb 6, 2016)

I use to just chew tobacco.  You can just chew nicotine gum. Alot of guys do that.


----------



## Sully (Feb 6, 2016)

I've heard about that, but have honestly been afraid to try it. My only real concern with it is addiction. Is that something to be worried about?

 I'm not an addictive person by nature, so maybe it's not an issue. While I was in the Army I would actually chew Red Man during extended field exercises, and never developed an addiction to it. For 2-3 weeks straight I would chew a bag and a half a day, then as soon as we got back to post I wouldn't even think about it. By comparison nicotine gum is probably pretty tame. Ok, I'll quit being a pussy and give it a try.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 6, 2016)

Why not use Clen? Two birds...will help you cut and remain anabolic while suppressing appetite?


----------



## BigBob (Feb 6, 2016)

5HTP. It doesn't kill it but it reduces it significantly. Actually Belviq the new diet drug which costs $200 a month is based off this. 5Htp cost $20.....


----------



## Sully (Feb 6, 2016)

101st Ranger said:


> Why not use Clen? Two birds...will help you cut and remain anabolic while suppressing appetite?



Can't do the strong stims. I try to avoid caffeine whenever possible. Clen is way too strong for me. The racing heart beat and shaking hands and nervous feeling is too much for me. Even the albuteral inhaler the doctor gave me for my chest infection was too much for me to handle. 

I'm not interested in a fat burner, just thought it would make cutting easier if I could kill my voracious appetite.


----------



## Sully (Feb 6, 2016)

BigBob said:


> 5HTP. It doesn't kill it but it reduces it significantly. Actually Belviq the new diet drug which costs $200 a month is based off this. 5Htp cost $20.....



I use 5HTP for mood regulation and helping me sleep from time to time. Tried it while dieting for a few months, but it didn't do anything for my appetite.


----------



## 101st Ranger (Feb 6, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Can't do the strong stims. I try to avoid caffeine whenever possible. Clen is way too strong for me. The racing heart beat and shaking hands and nervous feeling is too much for me. Even the albuteral inhaler the doctor gave me for my chest infection was too much for me to handle.
> 
> I'm not interested in a fat burner, just thought it would make cutting easier if I could kill my voracious appetite.



Can't disagree...I don't enjoy being a jittery spaz either


----------



## psych (Feb 7, 2016)

just hew redman...i like the goldblend my self 

The gum is expensive, red man is fuckin red man and it's cheap.


----------



## Sully (Feb 7, 2016)

psych said:


> just hew redman...i like the goldblend my self
> 
> The gum is expensive, red man is fuckin red man and it's cheap.



That wouldn't go over well. I almost broke up with my g/f early last year when she started smoking again. She might be inclined to start a few minor arguements if she found me chewing. And I just don't have the energy to go through that shit with her. I just don't have it in me anymore.


----------



## Morrisxl (Apr 18, 2016)

the power of will is a good one


----------



## Sully (Apr 18, 2016)

Morrisxl said:


> the power of will is a good one



I'm happy for you that you have it. Unfortunately for us mere mortals, sometimes we require a little extra help when it comes to dealing with our genetically programmed cravings and desires.


----------



## nothuman (Apr 21, 2016)

If you find one, let me know. I've been trying to find a non stim appetite suppressor for years. EC is great for daytime use for me but night time is when I need something else. Sure orals work but you already know the other side effects from those.


----------



## MightyJohn (May 23, 2016)

Sully why not eat something carb free to curb & not gain fat is shake or carb free protein pancakes?


----------



## Sully (May 23, 2016)

I can, and do. Sometimes u just need a little help. The cravings get to me later at night when things slow down. It's hard to resist the sugary snacks and stuff like that in that last hour before bed. Dieting is always the toughest part of cutting down, and frankly, I'll take every bit of assistance I can get.


----------



## AR-15 (May 25, 2016)

Sex before bed will make you forget about hunger brother and when your heart rate slows will induce sleep....AR....


----------



## Sully (May 26, 2016)

AR-15 said:


> Sex before bed will make you forget about hunger brother and when your heart rate slows will induce sleep....AR....



Sex does the opposite for me, it makes me ravenously hungry. Maybe you don't put as much effort into it as I do?


----------



## AR-15 (May 26, 2016)

Maybe I don't have to my friend....:headbang::headbang:....AR....


----------



## Sully (May 26, 2016)

Touché


----------



## Morrisxl (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't have any problems with any type of gear, doesn't really matter which type is it except Oxandrolone. Even with Anadrol I'm ok. But Anavar kills my apitite.


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 15, 2017)

MightyJohn said:


> Sully why not eat something carb free to curb & not gain fat is shake or carb free protein pancakes?



Not a bad idea. You could make them from protein power and eggs. I used to do this when I was on the run in the mornings.

  CG


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 15, 2017)

The only oral that I can remember that didn't effect my appetite was Winstrol. All the others did/do if I take them at too high of a dosage. For example, Anavar, I'm fine between 5-60mg, possibly 75mg, but when I tried out 100mg/d, I got to about week 2-3, and I just felt like not eating anything. I'd feel hungry and have a few bites and all of a sudden felt full, lol. Anadrol of course did this to me as well. Dbol was always hit or miss with me, but as I got older, it seemed to have gotten worse.


----------



## thefreak (Sep 16, 2017)

Var, Superdrol and Dbol all kill my appetite within 10 days.


----------



## JWilson (Sep 18, 2017)

I always will be on the side that the Clen is the best oral that kills the appetite. It helped me, but the side effects which I had were very unpleasant..


----------



## striffe (Oct 6, 2017)

Sdrol and drol are the worst for me. Most other orals I don't notice unless I dose them high.


----------



## Viking (Oct 6, 2017)

Drol and in 1 week my appetite has gone. Dbol, tbol, avar, winny I am ok.


----------



## thefreak (Oct 7, 2017)

I totally hate MK-677, but I have to admit it really makes you a black hole no matter the oral AAS you're using.


----------



## cobraforce (Dec 18, 2017)

The appetite suppression is the whole reason I like use anadrol when I wanna lean up and I use d bol to bulk just how it works for me


----------



## SURGE (Dec 19, 2017)

cobraforce said:


> The appetite suppression is the whole reason I like use anadrol when I wanna lean up and I use d bol to bulk just how it works for me



I am the same. Pre workout adrol is different but it doesn't give me the gains of ed use. Synthergine helps my appetite but on 100mg adrol it will lower no matter what liver support I am on. I may try pre workout adrol 50mg and ed dbol at 30mg as it will give big gains without the appetite suppression and feeling ill which ed adrol does to me.


----------



## odin (Dec 19, 2017)

SURGE said:


> I am the same. Pre workout adrol is different but it doesn't give me the gains of ed use. Synthergine helps my appetite but on 100mg adrol it will lower no matter what liver support I am on. I may try pre workout adrol 50mg and ed dbol at 30mg as it will give big gains without the appetite suppression and feeling ill which ed adrol does to me.



That sounds like a good idea. I am staying away from oral aas for awhile but may do something similar in the future. For guys who want like the results with less sides perhaps trying tbol would be beneficial. I feel good on tbol and it never kills my appetite. Still toxic but nothing too bad. All around just a great oral.


----------



## Victory (Dec 19, 2017)

cobraforce said:


> The appetite suppression is the whole reason I like use anadrol when I wanna lean up and I use d bol to bulk just how it works for me



I do the same. Drol gets me everytime so I like it during the last few weeks of a diet when calories are at their lowest. The fullness adrol can help create is also a great plus when dieting.



odin said:


> That sounds like a good idea. I am staying away from oral aas for awhile but may do something similar in the future. For guys who want like the results with less sides perhaps trying tbol would be beneficial. I feel good on tbol and it never kills my appetite. Still toxic but nothing too bad. All around just a great oral.



Good advice. The one time I used tbol I found it to be the same. Gonna try it again during my next blast.


----------



## AGGRO (Dec 19, 2017)

As I have got older I try to stay away from orals most of the year and this is one of the reasons why. They do give instant gratification but I find most come with a bunch of side effects. Some of the stronger ones I can barely eat on so would use shakes or even blend foods to get by.


----------



## cryptomuscle (Dec 29, 2017)

AGGRO said:


> As I have got older I try to stay away from orals most of the year and this is one of the reasons why. They do give instant gratification but I find most come with a bunch of side effects. Some of the stronger ones I can barely eat on so would use shakes or even blend foods to get by.



Have you ever tried Omeprazole when cycling an oral? Although you might not be experiencing some of the full fledged effects on acid reflux, an early sign is often appetite loss. I have zero appetite on any oral... even if i take it for a short span (even a week into Winny and my digestion/appetite feels FUCKED) but if i start omeprazole (nexium or generic, 20mg ED) a week before and everything feels like smooth sailing. 

As for an appetite suppressant... metformin is easily the strongest I’ve experienced. If you’re looking for something strictly OTC, a shot glass of apple cider vinegar 15-20 minutes before you’re planning to eat leaves me consuming about a third of what i usually eat. Loose leaf green tea (or a few bags of regular green tea) BEFORE a meal will also destroy hunger. Green tea is very low on the caffeine spectrum but it contains a handful of appetite suppressing components. You just need to brew it stronger.


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 29, 2017)

Thought I would post this for anyone that hasn't seen it yet. A GRATE watch!

[ame]https://youtu.be/rY6dha_MSYA[/ame]


----------

